#  2-  2013
2-        ,   .  8.2.19.80  8.2. 54.13 ,     .     .    ,       2-.
:
  -   
  - 25
  - 11   
  - 11   
      - 11 ?

    "    "     ,    ,  "      ". 

   ?

----------

.         .    ,     ,    ,     .

----------

. 
         -  ,   ,  ,  ,     ,    .

----------

.   -2  .

----------

2013?!      ....!!!!???

----------

2 ,     ,  2,      
      .

----------

,       ,     2-         ?           ?      ... ....

----------

,       .   ,   .       ,    .       . 68,01.

----------

.           .

----------


## tashelk

-           .      .

----------

> -           .      .

----------


## OlgaK

2-
    (),  2.5 (2.5.76.1)
1: 8.2 (8.2.19.68)
    ,     6   100 ,   .  ?
         .
 .   ?
  -    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## MikleV

*OlgaK*,           ,      ,              .   -  2.5

   (  ,   - )  ,       ,       .     .

     ,         "    "  2013 .         0,    -     .

   .

----------


## OlgaK

...     ?

----------


## OlgaK

...     ?



> .


    == ?

----------


## OlgaK

, - , - ...    ==.  ?

----------

,       .    ,       .     .

----------

.         .    ,      ,   .    ,       ?

----------


## OlgaK

> 


  ,        ?     ,  ,   ...  ?

----------


## OlgaK

=,  ? ?

----------

,           6            .             .

----------


## MikleV

:

-    .       .    ,         ,   .
-        .
-          
-        :       ,   (    ,        .

       -      ...

    2-  ,             ,      .

       - ,     .

----------

-

----------


## OlgaK

,     .

----------

.  ,   2- ,     ?     ,    ,  .   ?        ,    1  8.2   -   2014 (. ) ?      2011 ?
 .  
MikleV :
/     ,        "    "  2013 .         0,    -     ./
  "    "   ?  1  8.2  ?  ,  -   ???

----------

